# Looking for some suggestions



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello, new here and I am looking for some aquascaping suggestions, and an overall opinion on what I currently have set up would be great as well. I had 7 mbuna in my 55 gallon tank but today I added 2 more. So far it's just been the usual squabble over territory, nothing to big, but I would like to minimize as much stress on them as possible. Here is a picture of the tank as of now, minus the new guys.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I personally like to see a lot of rocks for Mbuna - they love them. Also, instead of stacking, just make some more natural looking piles.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree...recommendation is to fill the tank to the waterline with rocks. I've never gotten much above half full, but each male definitely want his patch of substrate to be surrounded by rocks to break line of sight between him and the next male, and for hiding places they like tight crevices that fit close to the fish. No need for roof to the male territories...think cubicles made from rock piles with hiding places and swim through escape routes for the females.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be going out to the rock pile that we have out back to check and see what we have that might work. There is also a landscaping company across the street that I was thinking about checking out. Sunday is maintenance day so I'll see what I can do by then.

On another note, how do you guys get your rock piles so stable and natural? I am always worried about them tumbling down. So much to the point that I have used silicone glue on a couple formations.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wide at the base and narrow at the top. Big rocks on the bottom, smaller on top. I build my rock formations on a bench outside the tank and observe/rearrange over several days until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

That's what I did with the formation I have now, set it up outside the tank first. Unfortunately all the local landscaping yards close around noon today so I'll have to hold off till monday.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Went and got some rock today and this is what I have so far. I was thinking of putting this set up on the left side of the tank.


Any thoughts or suggestions? I will probably end up using some of the rocks I have in the tank now too as I add these.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The left side is attractive but needs to be stacked up higher. The right side (also attractive) is too open to make the fish happy with tight hiding places.

When you post a pic...hit preview first and make sure you can see the pic and not just the link. Don't hit submit until you can see the pic.

I like the black rocks with the white veins. :thumb:


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, I have plenty more rocks, and I will be posting more pictures here tonight as I play around with them. Currently doing the weekly water change


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

So I did some more playing around and this is what I came up with, having troubling building up the one side you mentioned that needed to be stacked higher but I think I can use the other rocks in the tank for something, I'll do some brainstorming tomorrow when I'm not so tired.
Heres the set up for the left side of the tank


And the right side of the tank so far


Also I thought it might be easier to rearrange everything, including moving the sand around and placing the new rock set up if I took the fish out of the tank. Was thinking I could put them in bags or buckets or something for the 30 minutes to hour it would take me to set it up. Would that be to stressful for them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Buckets with an airstone is what I use. Make sure to separate the aggressive ones given your issues and check the buckets often.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright sounds good, I have a few of those laying around. I'll post pictures when I get this done later today.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

So after much work I finally redid the aquascape and I am actually very happy with how it looked. I always felt like it was lacking but I feel much better about the way this looks now and I can tell the fish like it way better too. I would still appreciate any advice you guys can offer 

Also just to clarify all base rocks are either on the glass or on a slab of rock touching the glass.

EDIT: I would also like to add that I am very grateful to all the help and advice you guys have given me, from my stocking issue's to the aquascape. You guys are awesome.


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

I definitely like it better with the changes that you've made. And most importantly both you and your fish like it, which is what really matters.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd suggest placing your heater under the right hand filter intake. Run the cord for it down behind the intake or directly down the right rear corner, then under the intake at the bottom so it's hidden by the rocks. The way you have it now it smack dab in the middle of your view.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats not a bad idea, the filter would help circulate the heated water too.


----------

